# Trans Superior 2011



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Any SN'rs participate this year? Not much mention of the event anywhere from what I can find. Nice to see the owner of my sailing school and boat club finished first. Aerie, Islander 36. Sailed on her last year in the Apostles getting my ASA 103/104. Not as eventful as the Chicago-Mac race. Guess that is a good thing. Link

Congrats to the crew of Aerie!


----------

